# Heart as main muscle source??



## Wildfiredanes

I’ve heard that this can be and can’t be used as the main muscle source for raw fed dogs - could anyone help me out here? I have two Great Danes and my husband just showed up with 30 lbs of pork heart and I’m trying to keep it in the deep freezer until I get some solid intel..


----------



## naturalfeddogs

It's fine. Very nutrient rich. But, unless the fat cap at the end it's really lean, and you want to add fat. But yes, I do know a couple of people who feed heart as a base protein.


----------



## OldGnarlHead

Heart is great! If your dogs aren't used to eating it though go slow since it is a very rich cut of meat. And don't think about how pig hearts are nearly identical to human hearts... :shudder:


----------

